# Antelope idea's



## Thunderman189 (Sep 27, 2021)

The wife and i just got back from a successful trip we both got nice Pronghorn.  Looking for recipe ideas and snack sticks. Anyone interested in helping a new member ? Thank you


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2021)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ticks-and-summer-sausage.310575/#post-2257897


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm usually not into pre-made spice kits but I recently bought the Seven pepper snack stick seasoning from PS Seasonings and it's the best spicy snack stick I've ever made. The salt and spices were really balanced and it wasn't just heat for the sake of heat. I used a mixture of pork and beef to test the recipe and will definitely be making a lot with deer/pork. I did half smoked and half in the oven and we actually liked the non-smoked ones better - which is nice when it's pouring rain and I don't want to get the smoker out. Congrats on the two pronghorn, such cool animals.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2021)

another idea:


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 27, 2021)

Thunderman189 said:


> The wife and i just got back from a successful trip we both got nice Pronghorn.  Looking for recipe ideas and snack sticks. Anyone interested in helping a new member ? Thank you


No offense, but that speed goat meat is hit or miss. When it’s good, it’s incredible, when it’s bad, the dogs won’t eat it. That said, if you have a Cabelas close by, look at their seasoning packages, they are made by PS seasonings. They are all very good.


----------



## Thunderman189 (Sep 28, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> No offense, but that speed goat meat is hit or miss. When it’s good, it’s incredible, when it’s bad, the dogs won’t eat it. That said, if you have a Cabelas close by, look at their seasoning packages, they are made by PS seasonings. They are all very good.


Thanks and yes you are right i have had both, i just  cut and trimmed o e anal tonight and the meat smells like it should be good. I did stop at cabelas tonight and bought some pepperoni stick seasoning. Wish me luck


----------



## Thunderman189 (Sep 29, 2021)

Thunderman189 said:


> Thanks and yes you are right i have had both, i just  cut and trimmed o e anal tonight and the meat smells like it should be good. I did stop at cabelas tonight and bought some pepperoni stick seasoning. Wish me luck


Whoops sorry about the spelling on animal but I did cut the rear end.


----------

